
Architects: 1998 called and it wants its web sites back - revorad
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1219-architects-1998-called-and-it-wants-its-web-sites-back
======
blogimus
I checked out some of the examples listed on a blog referenced by the
37signals article:

[http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/art/2008/01/architects_like_to_p...](http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/art/2008/01/architects_like_to_picture_the.html)

Why do people think they need a grand splash for people entering their sites?

Ohh!!! Ahhh!! come on, really?

These pages suffer from a bad case of mystery meat navigation

<http://www.webpagesthatsuck.com/mysterymeatnavigation.html>

